# so cal meet in Temecula



## Angelo SE3P (Jan 11, 2008)

Friday nights in Temecula around 7:30pm 

Michaels parking lot

nissans, mazdas, toyotas! :banana:

let me know if you wanna come

give me a call for more information

951-972-6529

the names angelo

i actually drive a mazda rx8 but im starting a new meet in temecula, so bring friends


----------

